# [SOLVED] cat 5 connect to rca cable modem dhg535



## topher60 (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey, I just got a new cable modem, rca dhg535, and I can only get it to connect to the pc using a usb cable, when the old cable modem used the cat 5 cable with no problems.
I have been to the nic card website and there are no newer drivers/updates.
I also reset the modem and tried a new cat 5 cable. 
No change.

Thanks for the help, Chris.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: cat 5 connect to rca cable modem dhg535*

Turn off the modem and the computer.

Connect the cable from the Ethernet connection to the computer.
REMOVE the USB cable from the modem!
Turn on the modem.
Turn on the computer and boot into Windows.

Let's see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## topher60 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: cat 5 connect to rca cable modem dhg535*

Hey Thanks, that fixed the problem. But I can't make a copy to send in the results.

Thanks again!! Chris


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: cat 5 connect to rca cable modem dhg535*

No problem, I only needed the results if it didn't get it working. :smile:


----------

